

Black and white twins - lzy
http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2011/sep/24/twins-black-white

======
billswift
This isn't really all that uncommon. The first time I read about it was the
late 1970s, in that case the mother was "black" and the twins were still
babies.

The doctor's account of the genetics in the article is wrong, also. There are
at least 5 different genes affecting skin color which show mixed dominance
with darker being dominant. So a "black" person with a single white ancestor
many generations ago can still carry the genes for light skin as a recessive;
which can be expressed in their children given the right mix of other genes.
Hair texture and color are similar, I don't know about other characteristics.
The only reason I know as much as I do about the skin color genetics is that
they were used as an example for tracking complex, multigene inheritance over
generations in a human genetics textbook I read in the early 1980s (I have not
even the vaguest memory of its exact title and authors).

